# Buckeye meet up 1/23/16



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone planning on ice fishing Saturday (1/23/16). With the temps this week the ice should be pretty good by Saturday. Is anyone interested in walking out in a group using a spud as we go?


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

74 Chrysler. My name Sean Straley i from Massillon. I'll make that walk with you if your serious and the ice is good.I ve made that walk befor and I would do it again . I have a otter sled power auger and spud bar and few ropes for extra safety .the last too winters were used the four wheeler.thank you for your time. If this is for real I'll be in McDonald's parking ready to go. Hope to hear from you


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

If I'm not stuck at work this weekend I would love to get out. I'll know more by later in the week


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ill be there with you guys. Has anyone checked the ice recently?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I live in Columbus and have not checked the ice. One of our fellow OGF guys is working on the dam project maybe he can answer that. It's pretty darn cold right now. I think walking out from Fairfield beach is going to be our meeting location, it has plenty of parking.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

74chrysler said:


> I live in Columbus and have not checked the ice. One of our fellow OGF guys is working on the dam project maybe he can answer that. It's pretty darn cold right now. I think walking out from Fairfield beach is going to be our meeting location, it has plenty of parking.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd be game but have no gear lol


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

74chrysler said:


> I live in Columbus and have not checked the ice. One of our fellow OGF guys is working on the dam project maybe he can answer that. It's pretty darn cold right now. I think walking out from Fairfield beach is going to be our meeting location, it has plenty of parking.


I am working on the west end down by liebs island so I don't know what it's like around Fairfield Beach area. Gotta be getting close in the next few days then 3-6 inches of snow on Friday into Saturday.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Killingtime is the tug still running?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Called Z's this morning and asked if they had any reports. The lady told me that she had only one report of 2 1/2 to 3 in behind Papa Boos.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I would be willing to meet and put my spud to good use


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lb,dont beleive everything that ladie says. Last spring i called looking for open water. She said,ya hole lakes open,an hour later i arive to a completly frozen buckeye lake;-) .....
Im hopeing its a go bye weekend...
The 2 ponds ive been checking in columbus have grown in thickness. There up to about 3" of hard clear ice.
And they both took a beating during the warm up.....


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Very low wind until Thursday night. I think we should be good.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes itsr


74chrysler said:


> Killingtime is the tug still running?


yes it is running on the north shore between the boat ramp and the yacht club. A lot of activity starting to happen at the north shore boat ramp right now. They are starting a night shift so they will be running 20 hours a day.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I noticed that when I was there on 1/11. Lot's of machinery and busy workers in the area. Crazy to think they'll be running 20 hour days through the winter. Anyway, i'll join ya'll on Saturday morning.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I should be a go for this Sat. What time and where do we want to meet? Earlier the better for me as I will be traveling from Mt. Sterling area. Got all my stuff ready last night and gonna put the Marcum on charge tonight. Would like to pick up some minnies before we head out..


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

7:30-7:45 at Fairfield beach parking lot.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Sorry won't make it. buddy called I am heading out of state to fish this weekend. I'll catch up with you guys when the weather gets colder.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

What times do the bait shops open out there?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Z's village market closes at 9pm and opens at 8am. There is another bait shop on the south side of the lake but I'm not sure of the name, maybe somebody else can post it.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it Millersport Bait and Tackle?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep that's it and it is on the correct side of the lake from where we are going out of


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just called them a little while ago. Said they open up at 8am. I will try and pick some minnies up Friday night and keep them from freezing so I can get out there on time.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

I was there monday at fairfield beach checked a couple of holes that were already drilled. There was 3 to 3 1/2 inches at each hole I checked. holes were only about 50ft of the bank. I'll be out Saturday should be even better by then.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just talked to Jim from Millersport Bait and Tackle. He said there was 5in out of Fairfield with 31/2 to 4 closer to Marsh. As always, yes check your own ice but that gets me excited!


----------



## topmax (Apr 1, 2009)

linebacker43 said:


> Just talked to Jim from Millersport Bait and Tackle. He said there was 5in out of Fairfield with 31/2 to 4 closer to Marsh. As always, yes check your own ice but that gets me excited!


my wife work for z market talk to z and she will open at 730am on saterday 23th


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody plan on bringing a quad out there?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dont have one, ill be pulling the homemade sled.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Which parking lot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's do this! Where y'all at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

